# What are the long term weight loss habits?



## Derek Wilson (Dec 1, 2019)

it is the knowledge of what food is calorie dense and what food is satisfying most. What is hunger and what is carvings.


For sustaining a proper weight, you need to track your food in your mind. It is easier than you think. Really you believe me. First, you track by keeping a note in any apps or simply in a handy note with simple knowledge acquired from google (just search for nutrition content of any food) Purchase a kitchen balance and for first a couple of weeks measure things before you eat. I assure, after 15 days, you will be able to track your items in your mind effortlessly.


You need to know how we spend our calorie throughout the day by our own activities. They will be available over various sites. Also take a note of your data from the Google fit or any wearable device.


Then your job has been simplified. You should be able to balance your intake with your expense. TDEE=Calorie input

I reduced my weight by drastic method. But again gained some weight due to wrong interpretation. By learning continuously, I am now stable at my desired weight.

*Here you go:
*
1. Do not starve your self.


The key to a healthier way of losing weight is: Do not diet.


You may seem happy and feel that you are losing those unwanted flabs on your belly and thighs by skipping meals. But remember that this would not last long. Your body cannot tolerate having insufficient food to fuel the energy that you use up every day.


If you get used to skipping one or two meals a day, your stored calories will be used up instead of the energy that should have been provided by your meals. So if you just eat one huge sandwich in one day, it will end up straight to your problem area (i.e. highs, buttocks, hips).


2. Start your day right.


Mothers always say that breakfast is the most important meal of the day. Have a healthy meal in the morning to jump-start your metabolism.


Your food intake after you wake up will be used to burn fat all day long.


3. Eat small, healthy meals frequently.


Five small-serving snacks per day are better than three hearty meals. Eating more frequently, and in small servings, can prevent over-eating. This will also increase your metabolism and make calories burn faster.


4. Decide on how much weight you want to lose.


Keep your goals realistic. In the long run, it is virtually impossible for you to lose 40 pounds in 2 weeks. Have a mindset that you want to eat healthy to stay healthy for the rest of your life.


Once you have decided on a weight loss plan or program, stick to it and make sure that you follow your own set of dieting rules.


5. Drink lots of water.


Your body needs sufficient water to burn fat and keep your cells hydrated and healthy.


6. Avoid too much sugar.


Plan your meals around lots of fruits and vegetables, some bread, rice or pasta for that carbo fix that you need, plus lean meat and protein-rich foods. Sweets, sodas, and pastries should be once-in-a-while indulgences only.


7. Watch your fat intake.


Fat is not the culprit of being overweight. You need this to keep your weight at the proper level.


There is such a thing as healthy fats. Olive, peanuts and canola oil have them. Tuna, salmon, and mackerel have omega-3 fats which are good for the heart.


----------



## ordawg1 (Dec 2, 2019)

For me it is making sure I drink a gallon of water and staying away from the sugars/carbs -OD


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 8, 2019)

ordawg1 said:


> For me it is making sure I drink a gallon of water and staying away from the sugars/carbs -OD



Wow! Those are key points.


----------

